# Solved: Unable to Initialize Direct3D



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Everytime I try to play any game I get this message;

"Unable to initialize Direct3D. Please ensure your that machine meets the minimum graphics acceleration specification and retry."

Aside from the use of poor QA in the message, I'm a bit confused by this. My GPU is a RADEON X800 258MB, not overclocked, routinely operating at a temperature of 65 C. My DirectX is 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) and I've got the latest driver.

Driver Info:
Driver Packaging Version	8.421-070928a-053250C-ATI	
Catalyst® Version	07.10	(Latest as of Nov. 17)
3D is set to Default Settings


More Info if necessary:
CPU Type	AMD Athlon XP, 2166 MHz (13 x 167) 3000+
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430)
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600


How do I fix this? Or am I S.O.L.?


----------



## rka0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Ashika.You may find something here to help you.
http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=ytff1-&p=Unable to initialize Direct3D&ei=UTF-8


----------



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check that.


----------



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Nothing really helpful there...or at least I could not find anything useful.


----------



## rka0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Ashika. Is this a recent thing, if so, are you able to do a restore to a date when it was working ok.


----------



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, so I've completely wiped my HD, reformatted and reinstalled everything (necessary). I installed AoEIII and started playing. Yep, at least I got that far. However, shortly after I ran into some VPU recovery problems. I quit the game (kinda had to as it ran so slowly it was rather unplayable) and restarted. I went and installed brand new drivers (I had played the game with drivers provided on the GPU installation CD as I had way back when things all worked well). Tried to play again but received that familiar and oh-so-hated Unable to Initialize Direct 3D.

So is my card dead/dying? I think I've had it less than a year. I haven't always checked, but for the last couple of months it's been running at ~60 degrees, which seems fine. I'm not opposed to buying a new card as a means of avoiding a whole wack of tests/trial&error/time wasted. In fact, if there really isn't a quick solution, I think I'd rather spend about MAX $150 on a new card...just something to play AoEIII at mid-range settings. I will be buying a laptop in the new year and this old comp won't be used for gaming much at all.

In short: 
1) anyone know a quick solution to my VPU recovery/Direct 3D problem or how to check if my card is dying?
2) if not, what steps/checklist must I run through to ensure a new card is compatible with my old (2004ish) motherboard (MSI KM3M)? I'm interested in the GeForce 8600 GT GDDR3 or the Radeon HD 2600 XT and I currently have a Radeon X800.


----------



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Ashika said:


> Any ideas? Anyone?


Hai,
check in display properties |advanced|troubleshoot| hardvare acceleration must be max on right. Reinstall directX (driver cd for graphics card). If that`s ok, change the GC.


----------



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I'll check that when I get home, but I'm betting that it's ok. I recall checking hardware acceleration before and it was set to MAX. I had the latest directX, and with the reformate of my computer I'm betting directX is good to go


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Ashika said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll check that when I get home, but I'm betting that it's ok. I recall checking hardware acceleration before and it was set to MAX. I had the latest directX, and with the reformate of my computer I'm betting directX is good to go


Hai
Add the ventilator to blow in the direction of cooler at graphic card. I think may be temperature high, definitly if 65 deg. in ordinary state.


----------



## Ashika (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's an update of what I accomplished on the weekend (the only time when I can do any serious work at home):

Swapped this problem card with the stock card that came with the comp when I bought it in '04, that card did not work for some reason. It installed the standard plug&play, no other installation required. I tried the problem card in another computer, it worked. I put it back into the original computer and...

...it worked. Played several hours on AoEIII without any errors. I think I may need to look at power consumption and temperature, but aside from that, I have no idea why it suddenly stopped working earlier this year and why it has suddenly started working fine. Only thing that comes to mind would be whatever changes were made when I installed the old card, even though it did not work.

So I guess this is solved...somehow.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe mechanical problem in slot, or oxide problem.
By


----------

